
Microsoft Apologises After Bing Translates ‘Daesh’ into ‘Saudi Arabia’ - yabatopia
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/aug/30/microsoft-bing-translates-daesh-saudi-arabia
======
flukus
Don't cave to these idiots and apologize for an automated system that made a
mistake. An apology implies fault.

By all means recognize an error and fix it, just don't apologize for
everything that someone gets overly upset over.

~~~
gus_massa
It's usual better PR to write a generic apology with weasel words than say
"Ops. System error. Not my fault." Both have almost the same meaning and
information, but the latter will bring many embassy complains, boycotts and
angry journal articles.

